# ,,A surprise LJ Pay it Forward



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

To set the stage you might want to read Bearkatwood's project post first.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/258146#first-new

I thought this would be a chance for several of us to Pay something forward. Ive got quite a few extra tools laying around and I would like to send a few his way. If you have an old chisel or tool sitting around or a tool you have made and would pay the postage to send it to him it would be appreciated.

You can post what you have to offer here so we dont double up on something, and after a week or so we will set a date to mail packages so they will all arrive about the same time. I know this young mans jaw will drop as he receives these gifts from LJ's and maybe he will join LJ and recommend it to other young men interested in having a hobby in woodworking.

All the Best, Jefff






1- Turtle , Stanley 4 1/2 plane. (Butter)
2- Waho609, Block plane


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I think this sounds like a great thing for this young woodworker and would be very welcomed.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good ideas, I'll donate a block plane.

Thanks Turtle and Brian!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for starting this off. Waho609 ! I will start a list at the top of the page


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is a pic of my 4 1/2 (Butter)


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

You're welcome Turtle, sure is a nice Bailey you're donating.

Very cool!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bump

Remember when you received some help?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Let me look to see what I've got.

If someone wants to donate it might be a good idea to view the young man's videos first. He doesn't have much space to store things, as they have to be put away so the garage can be used. He did make a video showing what tools he already has, so could give an idea of what he could use or upgrades to existing tools.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I noticed that too Jay T. My line of thought was basic tools

1 a smoother 
2 block plane
3 jack plane
4 4 good chisels
5 marking gauge
6 marking knife
7 sharpening stone
8 sharpening guide
9 spokeshave

Bearkat has done struck a barter for a sweet saw and he has quite a few basic tools in his chest so with that ,I was thinking of aquiring the above 8 items and he would be set. What are your thoughts ? Anything we need to Add ?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

In the video, he's got a set of Irwin Marples chisels, so those can probably be taken off the list. With the nice 4-1/2 you're giving him to use as a smoother, that ACE #4 could easily be made into a scrub/jack plane, as well.

Agree that marking gauge and knife would be useful. His adjustable bevel is a cheap, plastic handled one, so a nice vintage rosewood handled one of those would be a good upgrade. I can provide one of those. He's got to have some way of sharpening the chisels and plane, right? Without knowing how, it's tough to know what additional sharpening setup would be good.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe Bearkat could get some insight on what he is using for sharpening or if he actually does sharpen at all. I was second guessing the 4 1/2 size plane last night and maybe going with a 3 or 5 to fit his age and the narrower blade being easier to sharpen. Ive got a great K3 and several good K 5's I could swap out in place of the 4 1/2. Good idea on the scrub plane conversion.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Weekend Bump


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Here's a good user block plane.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

That is Great, Thanks Waho609


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Turtle, have you had a chance to contact bearkat to see if he has any insight about what this young man needs for sharpening or other tools?

And are we going each send things individually or all get to them to one person so that it comes as a single gift?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I think it would be easier to mail our gifts individually on the same day. Ill post here when Bearkat gets back to me on Tylers sharpening setup.

I was hopeful that we could have generated a better outcome (333 views, 3 responses) ,but lets give this about another week or so and see if we can get another few involved. We could ship out about mid August.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Bearkats message back : He had just emailed me and asked about sharpening supplies so I don't know that he has much. I had told him I was going to send him an old leftover diamond plate 2"x6" Let me know what you plan on sending him so I don't send him doubles. I was also going to send him a marking gauge and that is about all I have for now. Thanks, 
Brian


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'd be willing to kick in a side clamping honing guide. Anyone got some leather to make a strop?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I have a thin piece of leather that I can cut a section off.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd be willing to send a box of "smalls" ... little things that are handy but you might not think of until you might have a need. Nothing in particular, I'll just look around the shop and I'm sure I can find some useful items to box up.

*I'm In ! *


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks JoeinGa!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Joe, I know Tyler will appreciate it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Friday Bump ! Ill give this post another week to maybe get another few involved. Thanks to all that are participating so far.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey Guys, lets end this thread Friday and ship our items out to Tyler Monday or Tuesday next week.

Tyler Crum 
376 Johhelia Tr. 
Antioch ,IL 
60002


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm good with that.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Got it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Strop's adhering with 3M contact adhesive and cleaning up the block plane

for next weeks shipment. I'm sharpening up the blade as well.

Good show Folks!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I've got a vintage t-bevel and new side clamping honing guide ready to go. Decided to make a setting block for the guide and will need a bit of time for finish to dry, so am planning to ship on Tuesday.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Does make curlies, Miller Falls and a strop block ready for tomorrow.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I Really Appreciate you guys pitching in ! There are tons of kids out there looking for some place to fit in and I think This little surprise will give this young man a boost of confidence that he has a creative side that he can explore further.

I will send his package out tomorrow and include a letter about LumberJocks and what we have to offer.

All the Best, Jeff


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Got it shipped today.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks waho6o9. I sent my package off today. I went back and forth on sending him the 4 1/2 as I think his hands would fit a 3 or 4 better. I ended up sending a real nice war era #4 Stanley, with the large adjustment wheel, a flattened sole and a LN blade and chipbreaker fitted in with a slight camber thats nice and sharp. I also sent him a good heavy cambered Stanley 2" scrub blade good and sharp to put into his # 4 Kobalt he owns. I'm looking forward to following his videos and seeing where he takes his hobby.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good show Turlte I also sent a Strop, some 3M pads because there was room,

and a fine DMT plate cause I wasn't using it. Thanks for getting this together Turtle!


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Christmas in August !


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

OK, here's what I'm doing. As I walked thru my shop I started thinking outside the box. Rather than try and "out do" anybody else, I decided to just gather up a few items (some new and some used) that should be useful to most anybody just starting out. Some of these things I've had for years, but they're still new.










So in looking at my photo, here what I sent. Left to right, top to bottom…

Kershaw adjustable beam pocket sized flashlight. 
Kershaw pocket knife with belt pouch
Rubber mallet
Wire "toothbrush"
Level
Vice grips
Razor knife & pack of blades
Several pair of gloves
4" adjustable wrench
Palm size ratcheting screwdriver with bits in handle
Center punch set
One of my hand made scratch awls
Spring loaded punch
2 nail sets
A set of "Beater" chisels (everybody needs a few of these that you don't care if you beat 'em with a hammer.)
6" pocket rule
B&D screw extractor set
Couple tape measures
Small nail puller
HF Multi-meter
And it's not in the picture but I managed to squeeze in a box of disposable latex gloves. (VERY handy for staining and painting)

*Thanks to everybody for "Paying It Forward" .... You guys ROCK !
*


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's a useful and considerate stater kit Joe!

Good show.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Dang, Joe, that's awesome. Got my package mailed out today.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Out of the Blue this kid gets 4 packages ! I bet somwhere in his life ahead that he will Pay it forward in some fashion. Many Thanks Guys. There was a person in my life that promoted me and my Buisness many times over. She even called me up out of the blue one day and said she wanted me to set up some photo shoots with some past customers so she could make an album for me. She was a great friend and I miss her, as she passed away at the age of 49 five years ago of cancer.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

USPS tracking says mine was delivered today.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Got a very nice, hand written thank you note from Tyler today. Glimmer of hope for the next generation.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

I got one today also JT. Very nice.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good show Folks! Thanks for pitching in and helping out someone in need, you guys are awesome.

We just received a nice thank you note from Tyler!

Great news he finally received his supplies.

Rock on


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

waho, Thanks for chipping in.!! The handwritten card was very nice and showed his appreciation


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'M SENDING ONE OFF TOMORROW

JIM


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

2 cool Jim thanks for your involvement, it's worth the effort.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I also received a note from Tyler yesterday. Hopefully these gestures of encouragement from us will help keep a fire burning in him for woodworking, and I hope he sticks with it.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Jim, that's awesome. I think I'll write him a letter and see how he's doing and what he has been up to.


----------

